
DBFromZero: Develop increasingly sophisticated databases from scratch - hagy
https://dbfromzero.com/
======
alufers
Hey! It would be nice if the code snippets had better contrast and matched the
white color theme of the website. I have to squint really hard to make out the
code, which makes it really hard to consume the articles.

~~~
hagy
Fixed to use a lighter color background for the code syntax highlighting
theme. Thanks again for feedback!

------
hagy
Author here. This is an educational project exploring database development and
benchmarking from scratch. Had some free time with the quarantine and using
this time to learn more about databases and share what I've learned. Work in
progress and would appreciate feedback. Also let me know if there are
particular topics that you'd like to explore in future projects.

